# Tuna on Fly



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Anyone give this a go? I got a 12wt a few months ago and am ready to give it a try. 300 yds of power pro backing with a 10' leaders I tied from 30, 25, 20 lb Mason hard mono and I put super glue on the knots. I've got some 2/0 anchovy flies ready, now I just need to get out there again.

We've done the shark and king mackeral thing on fly (20 lb king on an 8wt), ready for thunnus...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

What kind of reel are you using?


----------



## D Jones (Jan 23, 2006)

It is a blast! Brandon Shuler at Get Away Adventures Lodge in Port Mansfield goes out and chases the shrimp boats for blackfin, bonito and sometimes if you can get it past the first two mentioned, a yellowfin. When the Blackfin are going hot and heavy you can throw anything flashy and they will hit it. make sure you got lotsa backing!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I'm using a Gold Cup IV limited edition large arbor reel. I did a bunch of research and this reel turns out to be pretty highly rated and I can attest it is well built. It has a huge drag but in retrospect, I wish I could adjust the drag from the spool side of the reel instead of changing hands with the rod and turning the drag up a few more clicks. There is room to put probably another 20-30 yds of 30lb Power Pro but the spool I bought had 300 yds on it. I also have a spare spool filled up just in case I get spooled but since we fish out of a CC go fast boat we can give chase pretty quick.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I have the GC III and ready to give it a try. Maybe out of the kayak? What you think?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Tuna on fly out of a kayak...sure would be a long paddle. Better to ride in our Fountain and you can think of the boat as a center console kayak but you call call it whatever you want.

A yak would be really fun for early spring jacks and spanish macks off the beach down the west end.


----------



## captlee (Feb 1, 2006)

*YOU SHOUKD BE ABLE TO REVERSE THE REEL SPOOL AND CHANGE THE INSIDE*
*DRIVE BY FLIPPING IT AROUND ETC. PERSONALLY I WOULD BE LOOKIN AT A*
*LARGER RIG FOR YELLOWFIN TUNA LIKE A 14WT AND A ROSS REEL, THAT GOLD*
*CUP IS MAXED AS A 12WT REEL AND YOU NEED LLLOOOTTTSSSS OF BACKING.*
*CALL FLY GUIDE MR PHILIPS AT TACKLE UNLIMITED (CUT-RATE TACKLE) AND*
*HE CAN GIVE YOU THE SKINNY ON FISHING THE BIG BLUE BITE FOR YELLOWS.*

*CAPT LEE*


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

captlee said:


> *YOU SHOUKD BE ABLE TO REVERSE THE REEL SPOOL AND CHANGE THE INSIDE*
> *DRIVE BY FLIPPING IT AROUND ETC. PERSONALLY I WOULD BE LOOKIN AT A*
> *LARGER RIG FOR YELLOWFIN TUNA LIKE A 14WT AND A ROSS REEL, THAT GOLD*
> *CUP IS MAXED AS A 12WT REEL AND YOU NEED LLLOOOTTTSSSS OF BACKING.*
> ...


Thanks Capt Lee. I have the reel set up for me (cast left hand, strip and wind right) but I would really like to have the actual drag adjustment knob on the 'right' side or 'handle' side so I could increase or decrease a few clicks of the drag with my stripping/winding hand. Now I just reach under the reel with my right hand and make the adjustments.

I settled on the 12wt GV IV set up as 'all around' heavy set up. I would have preferred to get a higher quality and heavier set up but I was unwilling to drop the big $$ and I could never explain to the wife why I 'needed' a $1000 fly rod and reel that I'd only get to use a few times a year. LOL!

Since we fish a big, fast, center console I'm fairly confident that 300yds of backing will get it done. We can always turn and chase the fish to get some line back on the reel. We've had to do it a couple times with light conventional tackle.

We're going next Saturday, the 24th so hopefully I'll report back that I didn't blow up my rod and reel.


----------



## captlee (Feb 1, 2006)

*BIRD,*

*BLUEWATER FLYFISHING IS A SPECIALIZED SPORT AND I COMPLETELY AGREE*
*ABOUT DROPPING BIG$$$ FOR THE SPORT, AND BACKING DOWN OR CHASING*
*LARGE GAME FISH ON A FLYROD IS ALSO THE WAY TO GO, I ALSO DO THE SAME.*
*I GUESS YOU CAN DO WHAT I DO WHEN I'M FIGHTING A BIG HOG** ON THE FLY*
*AND I CAN'T TWEEK MY DRAG I JUST PALM THE REEL SPOOL, A TECHNIQUE THAT*
*IS WIDELY USED EVEN ON SPINNING REELS. TITE LINES.........*

*CAPT LEE*


----------

